# Issue with Spamd-setup command



## mahip_nix (May 29, 2012)

Hi folks,

I am new in FreeBSD and don*'*t have enought knowledge on FreeBSD server OS. I have "FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p1" installed as my server. we have scheduled the `/usr/local/sbin/spamd-setup` command to run at every hour. *W*hile the command runs on the server it shows the below error message.


```
# /usr/local/sbin/spamd-setup
ftp: hostname nor servname provided, or not known
ftp: hostname nor servname provided, or not known
```

*I* tried to google but have not found any helpful solution. Does anyone have any solution to resolve this error? *A*ny help would be appriciated.

Thanks in advance.

Mahip_nix


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

I'm guessing you have an error in your spamd.conf(5).


----------



## mahip_nix (May 30, 2012)

Hi Sir*D*ice,

I c*h*ecked the file and got the root cause of the issue. *T*here is one URL which could not be resolve*d* by Spamd and the record is non-existent in DNS. Thanks for you*r* *h*elp.

Thank *yo*u,
Mahip_nix


----------

